# About.com- Why Peppermint Eases IBS



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

A new study has taken a deep look at the role of peppermint in reducing the visceral hypersensitivity of IBS. According to the study abstract, a component of peppermint, icilin, activates a certain channel, specifically the "transient receptor potential ion channel melastatin subtype 8"(TRPM8), found in nerves throughout the lining of the large intestine. Researchers were able to document that icilin acts to desensitize these nerves from both mechanical stimulation and from exposure to capsaicin, a component found in spicy foods such as chili peppers.

...

Read Full Post

View the full article


----------

